# Not bad for 50 dollars.....



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a goat yesterday. She's not actually a miniature goat but she was born in January and you can already tell she's not going to get very big. Anyways, I think she's adorable.








Kayla Renee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cute girl.


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

Ahh. What's her name? She is adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie Pie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , she's adorable , her nose looks like a little heart


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Her name is Friday, her sisters name was January, and her mothers name was July..... See the pattern? Lol 
Her grandmother was grand champion in the show a couple years ago.


Kayla Renee


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very sweet looking girl!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww! You should call her 'Lil Button'


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

Cutie, congrats!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She's a cutie! Has she been wormed? Cocci prevention?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Cocci prev. Is that a shot? 
And wormed yes


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Other pics of friday
































The other white goat (the slightly bigger one) is my buckling.... 

Kayla Renee


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..she is cute!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, Cathy!


Kayla Renee


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

cocci is not a shot. Sulmet, Baycox, those are two cocci treatments. If it's not been done I would make sure I do it. It could be why she's small.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

And she IS a cutie!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Is the treatment a shot? 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

the treatment is not a shot. Its an oral med. Like Sulmet available at the feed store. Sulmet dose is day 1 1cc per 5 pounds of weight and days 2-5 1cc per 10 pounds of weight.

If it was me, I'd find out if she had any cocci preventative or treatment prior to you getting her. If running a fecal is outside of your finances I would go ahead and treat. You usually have to ask for cocci to be run as its not a normal part of most fecals.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Help me!! My 2 year old got has very runny stool... I have not had this problem before with her. She is a bit stressed because I've been weaning her almost 4 month old kid. She has been wormed 2 cycles i think and I don't know what is going on....


Kayla Renee


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get her temp. You really need to get a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Help me!! My 2 year old got has very runny stool... I have not had this problem before with her. She is a bit stressed because I've been weaning her almost 4 month old kid. She has been wormed 2 cycles i think and I don't know what is going on....
> 
> Kayla Renee


 Sorry posted this in the wrong forum.

Kayla Renee


----------

